# What is this?



## bubba121605 (Jul 17, 2012)

These spots have started showing up on my new puppy in the last 2 weeks are these hot spots? She is 5 months old and eats Canadie ALS food could the food be causing these. She doesnt act like they are bothering her but i dont like it.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Possible flea allergen? Is she on any flea meds?


----------



## bubba121605 (Jul 17, 2012)

Yea she is on Advantage the vet gave us.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I would definitely look at the food then.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I would also think about environmental things. Clean the carpets? Different laundry soap or fabric softener? Did you get her new bedding? 
Sounds silly; but just like a person, they can get red eyes and sneeze. When Khan has a reaction to food or environment, his ears flair up. They get red and blotchy, and you can see traces of black yeasty gunk. As soon as the allergen is removed, within a day or two his ears are completely clear. During spring/summer he's on an OTC allergy pill to keep the pollen's in check. It's not the time of year for this; but it's something to think about.
If nothing new has been introduced to the house, I would take a look at her food. Don't forget to look at the treats you are giving.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I can't say what your pups "spots" are but my boy, Scotty gets pinkish red patches when his skin is "dry" . He also gets "powdery" looking patches, especially on the inside of his rear legs with the spots (they're usually on his chest or under his forearms).


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 18, 2011)

this looks to me just some more spots coming in. i had a dalmation and her spots kept getting more as she got older.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

Elisabeth said:


> this looks to me just some more spots coming in. i had a dalmation and her spots kept getting more as she got older.


I think the OP is talking about the reddish spots, not the coat ticking.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 18, 2011)

ooooooooooooooooooh, okay. silly me. i see the red areas now :dizzy:


----------

